# tires?



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Im running 28 skinny mud lites and i think i want some tires that are more aggresive just wonna decent ride also any sugestions:thinking:


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

31s I used to run 28 mud lights and now I will always run a 31 law smooth ride and go threw a lot of stuff


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Check out the 29.5 terminators.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

28s bout all i can run w/o doin major mods


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mud bugs


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like the Maxxis 'Zilla's. They are nice tires IMO. Also, The GBC Gators are the same tread as the Mud Bugs. You can get your best prices at Mud-Throwers.com as well. Their customer service is top notch.

http://www.mud-throwers.com/mud_throwers


----------

